# Wtb boss rt3 undercarage and harness



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

Wtb boss rt3 undercarage and 13 pin harness for 2002 gmc sierra 1500 in upper michigan northern wisconsion


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I have one
419-392-1875


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Still need one?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I never heard back...so I guess not ?


----------

